# Sun Golden Kennels - WI



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This breeder? Sun Golden - Golden Retrievers

It looks like they're charging around $1,600-$1,800. That doesn't seem unreasonable for a well bred golden. More middle of the pay scale actually. I didn't bother trying to verify clearances, but if they're doing everything right I would question whether the cheaper breeders are getting full clearances if they're able to sell for much less.


----------



## 3Barks (Nov 5, 2016)

Re: Archers Mom, yes - thanks for checking that out. They advertise that on the main page, but in the past few months they have slowly started to increase their costs. On the golden litters page, they now advertise their GR puppies at $2,000 - $2,500. That seems steep for a GR. They base the price on "parents, how they are bred and how the litter is delivered." Other well-respected WI breeders on GRF are charging $1,300 - $1,600. I'm just curious if anyone has received a puppy from here and had health or other issues? I've always heard "watch out for breeders who are in it for the $$$ and not for the betterment of the breed."


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Over $2,000 is steep unless both of the parents are AKC Champions or have other very high level competitive titles. It looks like they don't really compete in any way with their own girls. It's not a terrible way to produce pet quality puppies since they do seem to be breeding to nice studs outside of their line and performing clearances, but I don't think it justifies that price.

ETA: I looked again and they actually do own the boy they seem to be breeding all of their girls to currently. And they have titles some of the girls. But the upcoming litter is priced at $2,000 and the girly is not titled in any way that I see on k9data. So I would have expected this litter to be much less expensive than $2,000. They shouldn't even have to pay a stud fee. They're not a bad breeder, just maybe overpriced for that breeding. You're in a great area to find a nice pup.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

The Freeze/Buff it litter due to be bred in Nov would be from CH/GCH parents. Buff It I believe has a Hunt Title also. The Surf /Buff It litter would be from GCH/GCH litter. They also run a boarding kennel with two employees. When the employees are finished with their kennel duties they help socializing the pups from the breeding program. On any given day they have the breeder and two employees hands on with the litters. Not sure if this info helps.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sharon Long does a good job with her breeding program. She is very conscientious and produces some nice puppies. She is a commercial breeder and does have quite a few litters each year. That, along with grooming and boarding, is her job. I recommend her to people who are looking for a conformation type Golden, along with Dichi Golden Retrievers, when I don't have puppies available. I only have one litter each year. She does get some higher prices for her pups for this area but the litters sell out quickly. She has a good reputation.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

Dee's Gidget said:


> The Freeze/Buff it litter due to be bred in Nov would be from CH/GCH parents. Buff It I believe has a Hunt Title also. The Surf /Buff It litter would be from GCH/GCH litter. They also run a boarding kennel with two employees. When the employees are finished with their kennel duties they help socializing the pups from the breeding program. On any given day they have the breeder and two employees hands on with the litters. Not sure if this info helps.


I'm so new to this (have just started a search for a reputable breeder in northern IL or WI). What does "CH/GCH" and "GCH/GCH" mean? Is this some kind of question I should be asking breeders or looking for on their sites? Thanks in advance for info! I'm so excited to get a golden... but want to do it right!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

emzie said:


> I'm so new to this (have just started a search for a reputable breeder in northern IL or WI). What does "CH/GCH" and "GCH/GCH" mean? Is this some kind of question I should be asking breeders or looking for on their sites? Thanks in advance for info! I'm so excited to get a golden... but want to do it right!


You might find this link to the AKC website useful. It gives an explanation for all those abbreviations. 

Titles and Abbreviations - American Kennel Club


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Oops sorry. CH - Champion GCH Grand Champion (titles awarded from competing with other dogs in the show ring-not sports). Breeders that have more than just health clearances.


----------

